# Bird Harness. Which is Best?



## Thigocia19 (Mar 1, 2010)

*I am thinking of getting a cockatiel and am also considering a harness for him. (So that he can spend safe time outside.) So I was wondering what brands are the best and the safest. I have a Feather Tether harness already that I bought for my parakeets but they are to big and heavy for the poor little birds. So, I thought I would use those but am wanting everyone's honest opinion:confused. If I shouldn't use the ones I have then I will sell or return them and then get another one that is better.*


----------



## Thigocia19 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Does no one have any information on this topic?!*


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

I have heard good things about this one:

http://www.theparrotuniversity.com/aviator_harness.php

...although the people I have heard from all have conures or bigger.

I liked my feather-tethers, but again, it was with larger birds (macaw and cockatoo).


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

There is another thread on the exact same topic, search through that one for information insted of posting a new thread


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've got an Aviator Harness, not cheap, but TOTALLY worth it IMO! 

I take my Green Cheek Conure everywhere with me in the Aviator Harness and she's never escaped - I've also had one of my Cockatiels in it (much to his disgust lol). 

Here's a few photos of mine so you can see what it's like/what it looks like:



















And my Green Cheek Conure outside with the Aviator Harness on










And Larry with the Aviator Harness on.. (he hated it)










They're the safest harness, and very popular.


----------



## Thigocia19 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thanks Solace. I will keep that one in mind. Won't be able to afford it right off but will save for it. Also I won't want to introduce it until my bird is completely fine with being touched.*


----------

